# Router table insert plate



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all. This is my first post/question and I'm toldthat this is the place for answers.
I recently bought a couple harbor freight (ya I know) router table insert plates and when I put them in the table they are about 1/8" high in the center even with a 7518 mounted to them. Has anyone had this problem? Is there a way to fix it short of kissing the money goodbye and buying anothe alum. one like my other ones from mlcs? Thanks in advance.
Bob


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,Bob

I have not had that problem with the Oak Park plates


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobswoodshop said:


> Hi all. This is my first post/question and I'm toldthat this is the place for answers.
> I recently bought a couple harbor freight (ya I know) router table insert plates and when I put them in the table they are about 1/8" high in the center even with a 7518 mounted to them. Has anyone had this problem? Is there a way to fix it short of kissing the money goodbye and buying anothe alum. one like my other ones from mlcs? Thanks in advance.
> Bob


Hi Bob - Welcome to the forum
First off, the Harbor Freight plate was pretty well regarded as a great value before HF discontinued it. The high center may or may not be a problem. I believe that the Rouseau (sp?) plate is designed that way. I don't own one so I can't testify to the amount of crown in that one. 1/8" does sound a bit excessive though. Will likely have someone else weigh in on this one soon though.
Good Luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, are you sure the plates are from HF? It sure sounds to me like you got Rousseau plates which are slightly convex. The Rousseau plate is the most popular in the world, it is sold under license by Trend in europe. Other plates with the insert rings are copies of this design except they are all flat; the convex design is patented. It ensures that your wood always passes over the bit at exactly the same height. I know this sounds absurd but it works just fine. A big clue is the fact that Rousseau plates have corner snuggers which look kind of like a capital "A"; HF plates come with magnets to help locate them. The HF plates were discontinued a good while ago and were not available in stores; on line only. If you bought these second hand it is possible someone switched them in the package because they didn't know about or want the convex feature. In that case you got a very good deal since Rousseau plates sell for a lot more than HF plates. The colors and labels are different too as seen in these photos. Having used both plates I can assure you either will work fine.


----------



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. The plates are definitely Harbor Freight because I ordered them direct and they say Harbor Freight. I understand the possible advantage to a slight crown, but when routing an ogee on a long piece, I seem to get a lot of waviness if that's a word. When switching to the alum. plate it goes away. Maybe the crown on these is just too great. Thanks again guys.
Bob


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I have 6 HF plates and they are all flat but Alum in your case may be the way to go..

Router accessories



============



bobswoodshop said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. The plates are definitely Harbor Freight because I ordered them direct and they say Harbor Freight. I understand the possible advantage to a slight crown, but when routing an ogee on a long piece, I seem to get a lot of waviness if that's a word. When switching to the alum. plate it goes away. Maybe the crown on these is just too great. Thanks again guys.
> Bob


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

bobswoodshop said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. The plates are definitely Harbor Freight because I ordered them direct and they say Harbor Freight. I understand the possible advantage to a slight crown, but when routing an ogee on a long piece, I seem to get a lot of waviness if that's a word. When switching to the alum. plate it goes away. Maybe the crown on these is just too great. Thanks again guys.
> Bob


Bob do you know what the HF part # was for these? I have been looking for them and don't seem to be able to find them on thier web site .
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Richard, HF discontinued the plates some time ago. It's a real shame since this was one of the best values they offered. They also discontinued their brass reducer bushings with a closeout price of $5.64 a set; I got the last 3 sets in S.E. Michigan. The bushings are an in store item only so check with your area stores.


----------



## bobswodshop (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for chiming in Richard. Yes they are discontinued. I bought 6 of them when they still had them. And by the way, my dad came up with a way to make them flat.
Just put a countersunk screw in the front and back of the plate to draw it down to table making it flat. That's why he is the wise one of us


----------



## Funwitwood (Sep 8, 2011)

I never heard of convex plates before. Very interesting. Good luck.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What is the advantage of using plates at all?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rwl7532 said:


> What is the advantage of using plates at all?


Hi rw - welcome to the forum
Plate is a thinner, stronger material than the table top. Use one to preserve the depth of cut capabilities. For instance, should you mount the router directly to a 1-1/2" thick table top, as opposed to 1/4" thick router plate, you would loose 1-1/4" of cutting depth capability. Routing a recess in the bottom of the table is not usually a good option as it thins the table top in that area.
A secondary reason is it makes it easier to remove the router for bit changes and height adjustments for those setups not equipped with some sort of lift.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just to add to John's post it makes it safer I'm sure you will find that out with the small 2 " hole in your router table top by the way your crank for your lift will be blocked with a fence..that is a must have item also..

======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Roger, Norm used a Rousseau plate in his first table for 10 years on the NYW. The slightly convex design works well for most applications. The best feature of this plate is the removeable rings and that has been copied by several manufacturers. The rings just snap into place; they are a very secure fit. I know of people who did not like how difficult it could be to remove them. I have installed 6 of the Rousseau plates and all have stood up over the years.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi rw - welcome to the forum
> Plate is a thinner, stronger material than the table top. Use one to preserve the depth of cut capabilities. For instance, should you mount the router directly to a 1-1/2" thick table top, as opposed to 1/4" thick router plate, you would loose 1-1/4" of cutting depth capability. Routing a recess in the bottom of the table is not usually a good option as it thins the table top in that area.
> A secondary reason is it makes it easier to remove the router for bit changes and height adjustments for those setups not equipped with some sort of lift.


Thanks. I forgot the extra height advantage. My Triton adjusts via crank from topside so I can adjust it. If it weren't for that I wouldn't rout at all (back problems).


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel your pain. I am still looking for that standard router plate that is always mentioned, but every plate is a different size and thickness. I was able to mount a MLCS plate in a Rockler table, but had to use a MLCS router template to do it.
Harbor has some interesting stuff, but the router is not one of them.
Mark


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

allbarknobite said:


> I feel your pain. I am still looking for that standard router plate that is always mentioned, but every plate is a different size and thickness. I was able to mount a MLCS plate in a Rockler table, but had to use a MLCS router template to do it.
> Harbor has some interesting stuff, but the router is not one of them.
> Mark


Hi Mark - I don't there is such a thing as a standard around in this stuff. Majority of tables will accept 3/8 thick plates. 1/4" will shim to fit. 
Outside dimensions are the rub. Seem to be three basic sizes; 9 x 12, 8-1/4 x 11-3/4 and 9-1/4 x 11-3/4".
The first, 9 x 12" is used by MLCS, Hartville tool and some of Peachtree.
The second, 8-1/4 x 11-3/4" is used by Rockler and Benchdog.
The third, 9-1/4 x 11-3/4" is used by some of the Peachtree, Woodpecker, Woodhaven, Incra and Kreg. 
I haven't seen any 1/4" thick ones in the 3rd group. 
This list is by no means all inclusive but may give someone a bit of help.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*Thanks for the great research*



jschaben said:


> Hi Mark - I don't there is such a thing as a standard around in this stuff. Majority of tables will accept 3/8 thick plates. 1/4" will shim to fit.
> Outside dimensions are the rub. Seem to be three basic sizes; 9 x 12, 8-1/4 x 11-3/4 and 9-1/4 x 11-3/4".
> The first, 9 x 12" is used by MLCS, Hartville tool and some of Peachtree.
> The second, 8-1/4 x 11-3/4" is used by Rockler and Benchdog.
> ...


Thanks for the information all in one place. I think I have as much fun building and rebuilding my router tables as I have using them.

Maybe I'll go into the business of making "router plate adapters" by starting with a hole bigger that any of the router plates out there.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can add to your list the over sized 9 x 13 aluminum plate Rockler made for the PC 7518 and the Router Workshop plates at roughly 7 x 7" and 11 x 11". A square plate has the advantage that it can be rotated to allow for working across the table or length wise.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can also add to your list the over size 11-3/4"x 14-3/4" Phenolic Insert Plate (CMT) the best one I have found,3/4" thick with a pocket hole for the router to sit in.

Amazon.com: CMT 999.501.11 Insert Plate With 2-Piece Aluminium Rings: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System with Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert, Cabinet, Zero Clearance Inserts, Centering Tool and Insert Plate with 2 Aluminum Rings: Home Improvement

=======


----------



## Carl Franklin (Sep 16, 2011)

glad to read some of these comments, especially since I'm a fan of Harbor Freight. Funny how a company will discontinue something that seems to work so well. For those that are in the know, is there a specific set of criteria that makes the plate "good" or "bad"?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Carl, the plate should be flat. The only exception to that is the Rousseau plate which is slightly convex. All the other features of a plate are a matter of personal choice. Almost too simple to be true, huh?


----------

